# tournament 4-27! shoreline park!



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

OK guys let's get a head count! Who's in? Plz only post if you plan on fishing Saturday 4-27! Thx guys


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

As far as I know I'm out on this one but will be making some in the future. Sounds like an awesome idea


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I am out on this one due to Jeep Jam at Boggs. But will make the next.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm in! Just got the official ok. So count me as 2!

Manda


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Keep em coming guys! The people that fish, the more money to win!


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Will you give a description of tourny details?


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeff I'm thinking biggest trout and redfish pair by weight! Winner takes all unless there's enough people to pay first, second and third! If nobody catches a pair I'll split it 50/50 for the biggest trout and red!


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Is it all artificial? Live? Both?


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Both whatever you wanna use


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

10-4. Sounds like fun. Ill let you know soon


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

OK Thx jeff


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Any body else?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

whats the entry fee


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Ten bucks!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i might be in for two, ill know on monday for sure.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

OK y'all were up to 12 commits! Anybody else?


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Is there boundaries where we can fish? Me an a friend might, ill let you know around next Wednesday or Thursday!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

You can fish were ever you can get to from shoreline park! Everyone puts in in the same place!


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I'm in. I haven't fished that area much, but I'm game.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Count me in for 2, if you haven't already.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

If its too rough to fish offshore I'm in!


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am in!:thumbup:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I bought a hand net just for the tournament (haven't fished inshore in years). Gonna feel weird leaving the gaff at home. lol


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Well I hope you get to use it pawg! I think its gonna be fun if the rain holds out


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Rain or shine, I'll be there!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

That's what I like to hear! Me too!


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted



PAWGhunter said:


> Rain or shine, I'll be there!


I already have an idea for an umbrella mod. You guys are going to be sooooo jealous!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha I hear ya jay! I just wear my swim shorts, take my shirt off and that god its not 110 degrees! Lol


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

I'd like to participate. What time is launching and weigh-in?


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Yaks in the water at 6am back on the beach at noon


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

I havent decided yet but I think I am going to make it.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

As unpredictable as the weather is, all is looking good for this Saturday as of right now. Foggy and cloudy, so maybe no sunburns.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Yea I just looked at it myself! Should be good!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

OK guys its only few days away! If you are planning on fishing the tournament you need to be there and be paid and yak in the water by 6! I'm gonna be there to start going over the rules at about 5:50am! Can't wait guys! Hope to see you all there!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Im in. I should be there at 5:30 ish


Scott


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Getting off work at 4 and heading straight there. Be there about 5:30ish. All depends on the fog and fast food service.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

is it just shoreline or meet at shoreline and go where we want?


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Just shoreline


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

If its 40 out Sat morning i may not be there.

Scott


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

The lows only 65


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Good to go. Ill be there. :thumbup:


Scott


----------



## shicksgirl69 (Feb 19, 2013)

hey guys,  I am not sure where Shoreline is located. I live in Niceville and would love to get in on some Red/trout fishing action. If gals can get in too. just need address to plug in GPS if it is not too far of a drive.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Just put shoreline park boat launch in our GPS!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Shoreline Drive (SR 399)
Gulf Breeze, FL

GSP: N 30 21.074 W 087 10.472


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Another chick?! Hellz yea! Lets show these boys how its done! 

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

I was planning on fishing with y'all Sat morning, but I cut my
thumb on my right hand today got 6 stitches in it. I think this
is a great idea and hope to join y'all next month. Good luck to
everyone and be safe. Tight lines! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

If tomorrow is anything like today, it'll be a lot of fun!

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Tomorrow is the day! Y'all ready? Everyone who's plans on participating if you can Plz try to be there no later than 545 so we can go over rules and how everythings gonna work! Thx guys hope to see all y'all out there tomorrow morning!


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

We will see you then! what's the final estimate up to?

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I think about 15 but we will see how many actually show!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Already loaded! Heading to Shoreline right after work. See y'all in the morning.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome brother can't wait


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*tomorrow*

Spec, I'm sorry but I'm not going to be able to make it in the morning. We had a crazy week with personnel, so I'm having to wear 3 different hats until we get it figure out. I'm still gonna try to make it to shore line park so I can see all the big fish everyone is going to bring in and I want to meet everyone and to say hello. Y'all be safe and tight lines to everyone. If there is anything you might need me to do before everyone starts coming to the weigh in just give me a call. 850-232-7362


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

OK brother! Thx a lot!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Had fun today. Nice meeting you all.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Same here buddy! Hope you had a safe trip home! I'm already planning the next one!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

spec-tacular! said:


> Same here buddy! Hope you had a safe trip home! I'm already planning the next one!


How many peolple did yall have? And do u know how much winning fish weighed ?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

What were the results????


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

We had 10 competitors. I was the only one to catch a trout and a red. So we didn't weight them. There was also a 21 ish inch red that I believe came in second and a 21 inch trout that came in third. Weather was terrible but it was still a lot of fun. I also caught a barely legal flounder to complete the slam.


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

My trout was 16in. and red was 18in just so you can get an idea of what the winning weight would have been.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

That's it jmw! Great catches today buddy! It was deff not ideal conditions!


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

We had a really great time meeting you guys! It was definitely sporty, but that simply added to the adventure! Can't wait till the next one! Let me know if you need any super sparkly pink ideas!  lol

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Some fishes


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

We should have gotten a group pic! 

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Should have! Hey I think I wanna do one more maybe in a couple weeks with the same format of today's but instead of shoreline do it at oriale beach boat ramp!


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds good! Any bait? Pick from a hat? All artificial or live? I love ob! 
Manda


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm thinking same deal as today! And heck I don't know if I wanna wait a month! Lol I'm thinking like weekend after next!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

OK well I'll start another thread in the next couple of days!


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kayaks only sink once, right? If so, I'm in.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha sounds good brother!


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

And thank you to the two gentlemen that helped me out after I sunk, thanks to them my biggest loss was a couple of gatorades! Well, other than my 2 week old Galaxy 3 phone, but I have it almost fixed already!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Man that's rough! Hopefully you can stay afloat next time! Lol


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Is fishing from an inner tube against the rules? I may play it safe and break out Mr. Ducky!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I think I'll allow it!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

spec-tacular! said:


> I'm thinking same deal as today! And heck I don't know if I wanna wait a month! Lol I'm thinking like weekend after next!


I'm in


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Jay39833 said:


> And thank you to the two gentlemen that helped me out after I sunk, thanks to them my biggest loss was a couple of gatorades! Well, other than my 2 week old Galaxy 3 phone, but I have it almost fixed already!


No problem just glad u had your pfd on and kept calm


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I didn't know you sunk Jay! How'd that happen?! My curiosity is going wild...
Manda


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm in for the next one at oriole beach


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Watch This said:


> I'm sorry, but I didn't know you sunk Jay! How'd that happen?! My curiosity is going wild...
> Manda


Yea for those that missed it can we get the story


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am in:thumbup:


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

I had a great time (minus the wind) and it was good to meet some of the members of the forum. 

I also want to thank the person who helped my get my rod back after it bounced out of my rod holder and took a swim! There are some really good people here on the forum!

I'll definitely come to other events.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

FLcowboyFan said:


> I had a great time (minus the wind) and it was good to meet some of the members of the forum.
> 
> I also want to thank the person who helped my get my rod back after it bounced out of my rod holder and took a swim! There are some really good people here on the forum!
> 
> I'll definitely come to other events.


That was me glad to help. Nice meeting you


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey TJ whens the offshore? Couldnt make this weekend I had the boy. Going out tonight though.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Prolly gonna be June colton


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

spec-tacular! said:


> Prolly gonna be June colton


Cool. I will try the next inshore trip. Not that good at it but i will give it a shot.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Still thinking about doing Oriole Beach Boat launch next weekend?


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Hope so! I have it off and I'm looking forward to it! 

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't even know where it is, but I'm gonna try to find it sometime this week and practice.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Lol..oriole beach is a spot. I just caught a 20" trout Monday there! Its all clear waters, lots of docks, grass, bouys, etc. Not a crazy amount of traffic. Nice little spot. You'll enjoy it.  
Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Busier than Shoreline?


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

No! Hardly any boat traffic from shoreline, i mean yes there are boats launching there, but they head directly out and leave.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not gonna be able to do it next weekend guys! Mothers day is Sunday and my wife has to work a double so we are gonna do something on Saturday! but I was thinking about maybe doin like a 3 hr shoot out tournament on Thursday afternoon! Would any of y'all be interested? Artificial only! Any kind u like from 4:30pm-8! At oriale beach boat ramp!


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll bite.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

OK cool! Let's see how many people I can get! And thinking 3 fish most weight wins! Any species! Trout, redfish, or flounder


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds good! I'll be solo seeing as Josh will still be out of town, but it'll be fun just to get together and fish again.  You guys were really nice and I enjoyed last time. 

Manda


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

As did I! It was a good time


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Can't make it Thursday guys. But I'll release everything I catch this weekend at Oriole Beach, so y'all have more to catch


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Boo! i can't Thurs Either. My Work Schedule Changed. I Work Noon Till 930.  If It Was Weds Our Fri I Could..
Manda


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Well damn! Lol Thursday is the only day I can do it


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

How about Sat the 18th. I missed the last 1 because I cut my hand and had to get stitches. I know 3 people that would like to get in on these tour.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Yea I'm thinking that's gonna be our best date!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

If the 18th, I'm in for two. My dad will come too


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't think I can do the 18th. But I'll let you know later this week when I get my schedule. Its unlikely I'll get 2 weekends off in a row. But well see. Prob count Josh in for one tho. 

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

If you are planning the 18th the gulf breeze optimist rodeo will be happening at Shoreline that same weekend. Don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing, but I thought you should be aware of it.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

We still on for this weekend?


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Haven't had much feed back for this weekend prolly gonna try for next weekend!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Sounds good, I'll be there.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Wait, is the next one this sat or next? And where at?

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Next sat! Oriale beach


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Could you could start a new thread each weekend you're gonna do one? Didn't realize you guys were talking about the next event already

Didn't get to the first one, and won't be able to make this or next weekend... but really would like to participate in some soon.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Will do mike


----------

